# Scenario.. what would you do here?



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a guy so any responses from guys would be great.It's a Saturday night, you and a bunch of friends decided to drive out a half hour to this new happening club/bar. You aren't the driver this night. There are 5 of you and all packed in one car. You get to the place, trying to have a good time and not to let IBS into your mind. You're dancing, then all of a sudden, boom! Just like that you feel it. You need to use a bathroom toilet now. This is your first time at this place so you never had a chance to scope it out. You find the restrooms and notice that the stalls do not have doors on them and neither does the bathroom door. Also, the stalls are covered in urine because drunken guys can't aim. This is the only bathroom in the place. The bar/club is in a remote location and it's late at night so there are no open places outside the club. You really have to go. What would you do?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Go...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ditto


----------



## melbel04 (Jun 12, 2004)

go in the girls room!


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

Find a secluded spot outside and go out there.......bring some TP with you though.


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess so. I just get so embarrassed at these places and need my privacy. I suppose there is nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

A little trick -- find a bouncer and ask what bathroom THEY use


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

When you gotta go....I recently went to a racetrack (my boyfriend realllly wanted me to go, so I went). I realized I was having D problems toward the end of the race, so I asked him to show me where the bathrooms were. After he complained for a minute or so until I was like, "I HAVE TO GO RIGHT NOW," he showed me to these bathrooms...NASTIEST bathrooms ever. They were so beyond gross. And none of the doors locked. So I had to deal with D and hold the door shut with my foot. By the time I was okay to leave, the race was over! I missed the only good part, lol.But I felt better. Sometimes we are forced to suck it up and just use the gross bathrooms







. Sorry you got stuck in such a bad situation.


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I'd go, and try not to think about the nastiness.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

just weigh up the pros and the cons- surely it'd be nastier if you DIDNT go....


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

My first year at school I had a shower in my bathroom (this year I don't...I'm not positive what I'm going to do yet!) And I hate it when people know that I'm sick, so I wouldn't go without the shower running. I was always amazed at how calmly I would tell everyone that I was going to take a shower, ask them if they needed to use the bathroom first, grab my towels, and go into the bathroom. But when I read this, all I could think was "go! go!" I do agree that the girl's bathroom would be the better option. They're all drunk anyway, and if you get kicked out of the club, you just have a better excuse to go home :-D


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha Kristen, I do that too...I'll even make up little excuses, like, "It was so warm today, I just kept sweating...I need a shower so badly!" but the whole while I'm practically about to go right then and there... My roommates must think my showers take forever!Although one time when I was taking a "shower," I was finally almost done and the fire alarm in my apartment building went off. I couldn't run out there and face my roommates with my hair not wet, and fully dressed, since I was supposed to be showering for the past fifteen minutes, so I stripped, jumped in the shower and got wet, jumped out and wrapped myself in my towel, and came out. Lol...I wonder if I'll EVER be comfortable enough.


----------



## LadyCaet (Sep 15, 2004)

I was at a bar one time, and I ended up going to the GUYS bathroom because by 1am (when i was super sick) the toilets were overstuffed to the point that toilet paper mountains with tampon flags were higher than the seat. I just quickly wiped off the guys pee and shut the door with my foot. i got laughed at, but aside from the pee, it was better than the mountain high girls bathroom!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I would never go to a place like that...


----------

